# Grex Pinner - Issue with driver stuck in down position



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Grex P635 23ga pinner. The issue I have is the driver is stuck in the down position. Has anyone had this happen? If so how do you fix it?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

How long have you had it? 
Have you used it a lot? 
Have you been using Air Tool Oil with it. 
Do you have a moisture trap on you compressor? 
Do you drain your compressor tank often? 
All of the above items could be your problem 
These are also the SINS I have committed. 
I have had such a problem with other brands.
I had a lot of trouble with a framing air gun for these reasons.
I was able to dis assemble the piston and remove the corrosion in the chamber. 

JJ


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had it about 2 years. 
Not used a lot. At most 800 pins in 2 years. 
Yes, 2 drops of air tool oil each time I use it, as recommended by Grex. 
No moisture trap on compressor. 
I drain compressor after each use.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you check that it's not just jammed? Mine did that once, and clearing the jam fixed it. Procedure in the manual.


Second the motion about a drop or two of oil before each use. Or is that "third the motion?"

Dawg


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

My guess is you have it jammed.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a superior Harbor Freight 23 ga pinner, I joke, anyway it jammed al the time, until I slightly loosened the feed tray. Now it's ok. 

Also add some oil where the pin comes out, dust and grit from the surface can blow up in there...


----------

